# Best price on Pole Barn Kits???



## HALOJmpr (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm looking to add a workshop and pole barn and was wondering if anyone has found a good deal on one.  I only really need the pole barn kit and I'll enclose what I want for my workshop.  I want at least 24x48 overall and probably 24x24 will be enclosed.  If I find a good deal on just a 24x24 then I can just add 2 16 ft side sheds easily and enclose the center.

I'm in North Florida/South GA so hopefully someone down here can help me find a deal or who they've gone through.

Thanks!!!


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 22, 2010)

Check out Agri Steel. Well pleased with my barn and several of my clients also have their pole barns. Set up to enclose easily and you can order just trusses or  up to turn-key building


----------



## grim (Nov 22, 2010)

Also look at panhandle salvage, or blountstown truss/bailey's barns.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 26, 2010)

roperdoc said:


> Check out Agri Steel. Well pleased with my barn and several of my clients also have their pole barns. Set up to enclose easily and you can order just trusses or  up to turn-key building





grim said:


> Also look at panhandle salvage, or blountstown truss/bailey's barns.





gocargo said:


> If you're looking to save money, avoid "breaking the soil" and avoiding any property tax increases associated with new construction, then I highly recommend  your buying three 40-foot ocean shipping containers (usually sell for $1100 nowadays each).
> 
> I would place them side-by-side with the doors facing the same direction.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips,  I'll check them out as soon as I can.  As for the containers it's a good idea for camp or club but no way my wife and neighbors would let me get away with it.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 27, 2010)

Check out Atlas Buildings ...

http://atlasmetalbuildings.com/

I have a 30' x 48' with 10' eves...Admiral     ... they come in all different sizes and eve heights.  Very well made building ... that your wife wouldn't mind being in the backyard. They can be an open barn or enclosed or mixed styles.

Jimmy K


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 28, 2010)

great scott prices are high...Although I'm sure everything is lower now...except the price of steel (thanks China).

HALOJmpr I'm thinking nearly the same thing. A center enclosure w/ two bays on one side for boats on trailers- 30 deep x 30 , the remaining width for a shop room and inlaw suite w/ wc for a total base plan of 40 x 30. A 20 deep/ full length lean to for the front w/ the bay doors,and then a 12 lean to( again full length on the back facing the woods for man activities.

Looking at $$$... I think I'll timber frame as much as possible as I'll have time and tools. Metal sheeting...I need to price.
cw


----------

